# ??Advice??



## Animal Lover24 (Mar 7, 2010)

So I was on craigslist the other day and I happen to stumble upon an albino adult female hedgie! I really want a hedgehog but I haven't asked my parents yet, and they will only so interest if I show I am committed to hedgies. It doesn't give the hedgehogs exact age (but it said she is ready to breed so Im guessing between 1 and 2 1/2) What should I do to tell my parents I am ready for that responsibility. (I have been researching for just over two months) :?:


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Tell them about the research you've done. Explain everything that needs to be done initially and daily to own a hedgehog. I don't know how old you are, but it would probably help if you had your own money to buy the hedgehog and neccessary supplies and maybe a backup reserve for possible vet visits. Good Luck!


----------



## Dansie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm trying to convince my parents to let me get a hedgehog too, and what helped a lot is that I made a list of every thing I would need to take care of one. I think it showed them how much I wanted one and was willing to do what I needed to do for it (clean it's cage weekly, feed it, etc.) They still aren't COMPLETELY convinced, but i think they're warming up to the idea


----------



## Animal Lover24 (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah I do have the money! i guess i will ask them! maybe i'll wait for my graduation party (where i will aslo get alot of money!)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are graduating soon, will you have enough time for a hedgehog in addition to everything else that will be going on in your life?



> It doesn't give the hedgehogs exact age (but it said she is ready to breed so Im guessing between 1 and 2 1/2)


I sure hope she isn't "ready to breed" between 1 and 2 1/2- that's just a disaster waiting to happen. :x Disgusting uneducated, irresponsible people.


----------



## Animal Lover24 (Mar 7, 2010)

Im only graduating for 8th. And I don't think these people breeded her already.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Animal Lover24 said:


> Im only graduating for 8th. And I don't think these people breeded her already.


But if they let her with male she might be pregnant.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> If you are graduating soon, will you have enough time for a hedgehog in addition to everything else that will be going on in your life?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lizard, I think it was Animal Lover who thought the hedgie was 1 - 2.5 years do the owners comment.


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

Make some charts and graphs. Everyone loves pie graphs... It may sound really cheesy, but parents love stuff like that. It shows you are serious and dedicated enough to embarrass yourself a little.



LizardGirl said:


> If you are graduating soon, will you have enough time for a hedgehog in addition to everything else that will be going on in your life?


I don't know why everyone thinks college is some big black hole of time (time consuming). I had plenty of time to take care of my "zoo" of animals, have a social life, and finish with a decent GPA. I also didn't study for some bs degree either... well I guess technically it was a B.S. degree.. haha sorry corny joke :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Sometimes...Priority changes over time. It's not necessarily that people think college is time consuming, but more that priorities sometimes change. I still have all my animals and I'm in university/college, and I've still got time for both. I also have a bs degree :lol: as a chem major, and I'm heading off to college for a vet tech program in the fall. 

But, I have also seen cases where friends have lost interest in their pets because their priorities change, and the animal suffers for it. I have a friend who lost interest in her horse, and left her to be used as a schooling horse, and was ruined, then left to be auctioned off, most likely slaughter bound, since she was injured. But... that's an extreme example... Another would be another bunch of college kids, figured it'd be fun to get 2 pups, 1 male, 1 female, and stuff them both in a small apartment and let them breed. My white dog in my sig is one of the resulting puppies. The parents were dumped at the spca, the other puppies probably received the same fate eventually, as they were given away to friends. 

I think that is more of what everyone is getting at when they want a person to take a step back and truly think about whether or not they can commit all the years of the animals' life to give them a good loving home. So it's not really a "college" thing, but a life maturing thing. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anyways, back to the OP. I cannot stress enough that make sure you have full parental support in all of this. Even though you have enough money saved up, there can be emergencies that could end up costing quite a few hundred $$'s, and even though you saved, you still don't end up with enough. And it's good to give them some time to settle with the idea, rather than be a spur of the moment thing. Lists impress parents too :lol: As well as going out of your way to help out around the house, to show that you can be responsible. 

Also, it's very likely that by the time you graduate, this certain hedgie may already be sold. Though if you do end up getting her, I too think you should be prepared for her to be pregnant. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Show your parents you are responsible and COMPLETELY prepared for a hedgehog. I got Maisy in 7th grade and I made a binder full with all sorts of lists, care information, and expenses. I also saved up a lot of money, I had about $500 for the initial setup plus $1000 in my bank account for emergency expenses. My parents were very impressed by this and agreed eventually. I gained their full support so if I ever do not have enough money to pay for emergencies, I know they will help. So just be quietly persistent, parents hate whining. Also, take care of your current pets if you have any and keep your grades up, room clean etc. Lastly, figure out what happens to hedgie if you go to college, I know thats 4 years away but you never know how old a hedgehog will live. That was the thing that put my parents off the most because they don't want to care for my pets when I'm gone so I figured out a way I can keep them - My younger brother agreed to care for them for my first year while I have to be on campus so I can come back and visit them still and then after that I plan to get an apartment so I can have my pets  This might work for you too?


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Ehanton- I probably butchered that due to my excitement, but I might have to PM you when I get home school so that I can actually type haha. I'm saying this because my college plans are changing and you might be able to give me some advice on that... I posted a topic or whatever about it, but I can't put up a link for you. Sorry haha. If you stumble upon it, though, you should read it and please give me some advice.

Back to the actual topic- everyone has given great advice- show your parents the research, estimate costs (that was my dad's concern, dunno about yours') and definitely don't whine, your parents will see it as you're too immature to own one. It took me a few months to finally convince him. Definitely get their full support, though, because sometimes I feel like my dad was never totally sold and I'm worried that he won't respond to emergencies. :/ One of the things that sold my dad was convenience, too. The breeder was basically down the street, there is a pet store in town, the vet is only an hour away, blah blah blah. The cuteness factor helped too, hahaha. All in all, basically convince them that there is no reason not to- get all of your bases covered. Hope that helps


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Haha I'll go and find the topic now, I'd love to help. Also, you must be as hedgehog central obsessed as I am to be logging on during school! Go ahead and PM me too if you want!


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahaha. Not quite. I have a study hall class every other day and I didn't feel like studying for my history test anymore  Thank you for PMing me, by the way!


----------

